# Harlequin's Ghost



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

I am looking for some feedback on one of my newer albums entitled Harlequin's Ghost. It is an album which attempts to blend or bridge hip-hop with piano improvisation. The album is slower in tempo and has a haunting quality to it. All piano playing is impromptu or improvised.

Thank you

http://harlequinsrose.bandcamp.com/album/harlequins-ghost


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

No one want to tell you the truth, because it is highly likely to get the into trouble.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Tis ok... I can take your criticism I am sure.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Stirling, what did you mean with that by the way? I can understand people not liking what I produce as a musician but for them to be so incredible harsh, as you suggest, would be unbecoming of them. So that leads me to believe that there is something else you wish to say to me... so come out with it. Don't be shy, you, who is so eminent.

I listened to your music... by the way, and, well you definitely live up to the eminence which, I assume, you believe your self to have.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't be let down by the lack of criticism you might find here. This website is one of classical music and after listening to a few of your tracks I can definitely say they wouldn't follow under that category. They are nice, and sound professionally made. I found it a bit boring at times and kind of lacking in any emotional impact. Keep going, and try and find some other sites to get feedback on as you might not find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Tis true... thank you for taking the time to listen. The reason I am on here is because I do not just produce those types of tracks. I love some classical movements and would like to produce piano pieces in a fashion like piano composers of the past. While, no, I am not there yet; I imagine in several years I will be. So I just meander about here and there on the internet killing time if you would. The only thing that got to me is Stirling's comment; I wager it was not directed at just my music but rather something of a racial nature. His reply that people would say things that get them in trouble made me think. I mean you can be vulgar about music but, really, are you going to waste that venomous nature on me.... unless Stirling was attacking it because it was hip hop, which I know people of supposed sophistication loathe. That is all I was responding to. I am not discouraged easily and love what I do... = ) Also I am white; just on a whim that Stirling had sleight handed intentions with his comment.


----------

